# ID please



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my frinend brought it as a rhom. but I think it is more like a sanchezi. can any one ID this fish for me? thanks!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I say Sanchezi too because of the prominent scutes.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I think you may need to get a few more pics. It seems there is a dark hyaline edge on the tail which would rule out sanchezi. The spotting also seems to be pretty much that...spotting! I can't make out any "bars". I would have to get a few more pics to decide. Wait and see what Jonas, GG or Frank says.

Jay


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jaejae said:


> It seems there is a dark hyaline edge on the tail which would rule out sanchezi.


That's not true in all cases:


> The caudal fin *at times shows a clear edge*, especially when it has been damaged repeatedly.


Personally, I think it's an S. sanchezi, but I'd love to see some more pics, preferably with the fish in his own element...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with Judazzz....and I would rather see pics of the fish in the water.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

sure looks like my sanchezi .


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

evermore said:


> sure looks like my sanchezi .


nah man. here is your old sanchezi when i had him in a planted tank. that doesnt look like a sanchezi in the first post. im thinking more along the lines of a rhom.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sanchezi for sure IMO well^^ in that pic lol..oops


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks everyone! I will try to take some more photos tonight.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

绝对不是红钻啦....我从8厘米开始养的红钻.和这条完全不一样的...


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

dweizoro said:


> 绝对不是红钻啦....我从8厘米开始养的红钻.和这条完全不一样的...


死葫芦还不快回到群里


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

估计快了.等她出国的...- -


----------

